# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Longemfyseem en ernstig onder gewicht

## droppie60

Hallo

ik ben 51 jaar. ben 1.57 lang en weeg slechts 33.5 kg..heb een poosje een neussonde gehad,maar dit ging niet goed ivm een scheef neus botje daar op kreeg ik flesjes bijvoeding, maar ook dit brengt geen zoden aan de dijk.. ik krijg hier blaasjes van in mijn mond. nu moet ik binnenkort naar een maag/darm specialist voor een gesprek over een peg sonde.. ik maak me zorgen ik val steeds meer en meer af.. mijn conditie is nul,nul pfysio therapie om mijn conditie weer wat op te krikken durven ze niet goed aan.. mijn spier en vet gehaltes zijn ook ver beneden de maat.. wie herkent dit.. ben bang dat als ik naar de darm specialist moet dat ze mij gelijk opnemen..in mei moet ik weer naar de longarts

----------


## christel1

Droppie, 
Misschien je toch het beste laten opnemen want als je echt nog zo weinig weegt dat is echt anorexia en ik hoop toch dat dit niet de bedoeling is dat je dat krijgt? 
Er bestaat ook zoiets als een hickmanncatheter, dit is een buisje die ze inbrengen onder je borstbeen en gaat naar een hoofdslagader, er zit een gedeelte in je lichaam en er hangt een gedeelte uit je lichaam, een wit darmpje. 
Daar kunnen de artsen dan astronautenvoeding aanhangen, TPN voeding die rechtstreeks opgenomen wordt in het lichaam. 
Ik ben ooit ernstig ziek geweest en daarbij functioneerde mijn maag maar voor 10% meer en toen heb ik bijna 2 jaar aan die voedingsbaxters gelegen, 's nachts in mijn bed dus, 5 dagen per week tot ik terug normaal kon eten en mijn lichaamsgewicht terug normaal was, ik ben 1,55 m en woog nog 39 kilo..... En echt het heeft mijn leven gered, dus nu is het aan jou om te beslissen, wil je genezen ? Of wil je niet verdikken ? En die TPN voeding kunnen ze ook thuis geven zodat je niet moet opgenomen worden, ja wel om de sonde te steken maar daarna mag je naar huis en neemt de thuisverpleging het over. 
Veel succes

----------


## droppie60

> Droppie, 
> Misschien je toch het beste laten opnemen want als je echt nog zo weinig weegt dat is echt anorexia en ik hoop toch dat dit niet de bedoeling is dat je dat krijgt? 
> Er bestaat ook zoiets als een hickmanncatheter, dit is een buisje die ze inbrengen onder je borstbeen en gaat naar een hoofdslagader, er zit een gedeelte in je lichaam en er hangt een gedeelte uit je lichaam, een wit darmpje. 
> Daar kunnen de artsen dan astronautenvoeding aanhangen, TPN voeding die rechtstreeks opgenomen wordt in het lichaam. 
> Ik ben ooit ernstig ziek geweest en daarbij functioneerde mijn maag maar voor 10% meer en toen heb ik bijna 2 jaar aan die voedingsbaxters gelegen, 's nachts in mijn bed dus, 5 dagen per week tot ik terug normaal kon eten en mijn lichaamsgewicht terug normaal was, ik ben 1,55 m en woog nog 39 kilo..... En echt het heeft mijn leven gered, dus nu is het aan jou om te beslissen, wil je genezen ? Of wil je niet verdikken ? En die TPN voeding kunnen ze ook thuis geven zodat je niet moet opgenomen worden, ja wel om de sonde te steken maar daarna mag je naar huis en neemt de thuisverpleging het over. 
> Veel succes


het is niet dat ik wil afvallen integendeel.. het heeft volgens mij allemaal met stres spanning en longemfyseem te maken.. als ik denk van ja ik, heb zin in bijv. een boterham dan alleen erna kijken ben ik al vol..wat is het verschil dan tussen een hickmanncatheter en een peg sonde?

----------


## christel1

Een hickman catheter wordt ingebracht in een hoofdslagader in het lichaam om via het bloed de voeding op te nemen en niet via de maag. En peg sonde of catheter wordt ingebracht in de maag en komt er aan de buikwand weer uit je kan het vergelijken met 
) wordt in de maag ingebracht dan heb je de huid en dan ( de buitenkant van de sonde waar dan voeding kan door ingebracht worden maar de maag blijft dan nog altijd het werk doen terwijl bij een hickman de voeding rechtstreeks in de bloedbaan komt en zo opgenomen wordt bv als je maag zoals bij mij niet meer werkt. 
Alle 2 vergen ze de nodige medische verzorging en moeten ze dagelijks ontsmet worden, bij een hickman blijft het slangetje gedurende een tijd zichtbaar, blijft zitten, een pegsonde kan je vergelijken met een diabolo als je dat kent, is een speeltuig voor kinderen. http://www.vipermedical.nl/uploadedv...l6-224x224.jpg dit is een voorbeeld van een pegsonde en dit is een hickman catheter http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_y8LwqHI_MV...R/hickman2.jpg
Ja het gevoel van een boterham te bekijken en al gegeten te hebben, daar kan ik echt van meespreken hoor, en natuurlijk stress en het longemfyseem zullen er geen deugd aan doen. Hopelijk heb ik je een beetje geholpen.

----------


## christel1

Bij mij was het wel een enkelvoudige hickman, maar 1 slangetje dat kwam piepen dus... het is natuurlijk aan de artsen om te beslissen wat voor jou het beste is, ik ben geen dokter, spreek alleen maar uit ervaring.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Droppie60....wat een verhaal zeg....toch is er waarschijnlijk maar 1 oplossing en dat heeft Christel uitgelegd...ik heb er geen verstand van maar ik begrijp dat er sondevoeding moet komen anders gaat het niet goed met je lichaam...treurig....ik wens je heel veel sterkte met alles....niet gemakkelijk en je zal er zeker verdrietig om zijn, maar het "moet" gebeuren!!!! hou je haaks.... :Embarrassment:  lieve groeten....

Christel: het is erg genoeg dat jij deze ervaring hebt...wat verschrikkelijk, fijn dat het nu wat beter met je gaat in "dat" opzicht...je bent een knokker, maar gemakkelijk is dat niet....... dag lief mens, prettige dag....
Liefs van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## droppie60

> Droppie60....wat een verhaal zeg....toch is er waarschijnlijk maar 1 oplossing en dat heeft Christel uitgelegd...ik heb er geen verstand van maar ik begrijp dat er sondevoeding moet komen anders gaat het niet goed met je lichaam...treurig....ik wens je heel veel sterkte met alles....niet gemakkelijk en je zal er zeker verdrietig om zijn, maar het "moet" gebeuren!!!! hou je haaks.... lieve groeten....
> 
> Christel: het is erg genoeg dat jij deze ervaring hebt...wat verschrikkelijk, fijn dat het nu wat beter met je gaat in "dat" opzicht...je bent een knokker, maar gemakkelijk is dat niet....... dag lief mens, prettige dag....
> Liefs van Elisa


Dank je Elisa en jij natuurlijk ook Christel

----------


## christel1

Droppie, daarvoor zijn we er he, om elkaar te helpen en te begrijpen.... ik heb ook heel diep gezeten, daarom dat ik je zo goed begrijp en longemfyseem lijkt me echt heel akelig...

----------


## droppie60

> Droppie, daarvoor zijn we er he, om elkaar te helpen en te begrijpen.... ik heb ook heel diep gezeten, daarom dat ik je zo goed begrijp en longemfyseem lijkt me echt heel akelig...




jah als ze me op willen nemen heb ik weinig keus.. zie wel wat er gaat gebeuren.. maar bedankt voor de reacties

----------


## Elisabeth9

Droppie60: houd moed hoor....Longemfyseem ken ik van mijn moeder en zus....heel pijnlijk lijkt mij dat...soms moet een mens dingen ondergaan om wat beter te worden...het is een heel proces en dat kost inspanning, pijn en verdriet....
je bent het "waard"  :Embarrassment:  dus ga ervoor!!!!!!!  :Wink: 

Sterkte....ik hoop dat "binnenkort" snel is bij de specialist.. volgende maand ?.maag/darm....dan kun je misschien iets opknappen voordat je in mei naar de , longarts moet gaan....je klinkt gelaten en moedeloos....houd moed lief mens....Succes... :Embarrassment:

----------


## droppie60

> Droppie60: houd moed hoor....Longemfyseem ken ik van mijn moeder en zus....heel pijnlijk lijkt mij dat...soms moet een mens dingen ondergaan om wat beter te worden...het is een heel proces en dat kost inspanning, pijn en verdriet....
> je bent het "waard"  dus ga ervoor!!!!!!! 
> 
> Sterkte....ik hoop dat "binnenkort" snel is bij de specialist.. volgende maand ?.maag/darm....dan kun je misschien iets opknappen voordat je in mei naar de , longarts moet gaan....je klinkt gelaten en moedeloos....houd moed lief mens....Succes...


ik doe mn best . jah klopt je word er zo moedeloos van.. 18 april moet ik naar de darm specialist voor een gesprek.. en dan in mei naar de longarts.. en...we zitten midden in een verhuizing duss jaaaa toe maar..en dan ook nog stoppen met roken.. nou ga maar aan staan.. sorrie het lukt mij op dit moment niet..heb van alles geprobeert, champix,pleisters, kauwgum zelfs een laser behandeling....ik hoop dat als mn gewicht wat op peil is  en de verhuizing achter de rug is dat het dan wel lukt want in het nieuwe huis kan en mag niet gerookt worden er hangen overal rookmelders.. nou en als je steeds naar buiten moet rook je hoop ik ook al snel minder.. en als ik een jaar gestopt ben met roken kan ik misschien in aanmerking komen voor een operatie(ventieltjes) vraag me niet wat er mee bedoelt wordt haha maar het schijnt te helpen dat je meer lucht krijgt of zoiets

lief van je dat je reageert . zie en hoor je niet zovaak..dank je wel! :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Droppie, 
Die behandeling waarvan ze spreken die ventieltjes, die worden geplaatst onder plaatselijke verdoving, een soort ventieltjes die ervoor zorgen dat er er minder lucht gaat naar het deel van de longen die aangedaan zijn door het emfyseem, de ventieltjes werken in 1 richting zodat enkel de lucht gaan naar het goeie gedeelte van de longen, ze noemen deze behandeling "stelvio trial", hierbij de link waar je het hele artikel kan lezen http://www.umcg.nl/NL/UMCG/Nieuws/Pe...gvoorCOPD.aspx
Stoppen met roken zal je natuurlijk wel moeten doen, en ik heb ook al geprobeerd met zyban, champix, klevers, en allerlei andere dingens. Het enige wat ik nog niet geprobeerd heb is de e-sigaret, misschien moest ik van jou zijn zou ik dat toch eens proberen als je het nog niet geprobeerd heb (mij zouden ze 6 weken aan mijn bed moeten binden denk ik). 
Het plaatsen van die ventieltjes wordt momenteel blijkbaar nog niet terugbetaald bij jullie, denk zelfs dat die therapie nog niet toegepast wordt in B, heb er ook nog nooit van gehoord hoor.
We gaan een clubje opstichten, hoe stop ik met roken of anders gaan we met alle rokers die willen stoppen een week of 6 naar een verlaten eiland waar er geen sigaretten bestaan en pesten we elkaar eens goed en werken we onze frustraties op elkaar af (oeps zien dat daar geen doden van vallen)..... 
Veel succes met je stoppoging want echt, nu is het echt nodig bij jou en bij mij (hartproblemen) en ook COPD maar ik weet, je lost het niet met een vingerknip op, was het allemaal maar zo makkelijk dus, voel met je mee hoor.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Droppie60: Hallo nachtbraker....ha,ha,....je hoort in je bed te liggen maar enfin als slapen niet wil lukken dan hoef ik niet te zeuren he?  :Big Grin: 
fijn dat Christel hierboven de informatie geeft want dat boeit mij ook, het is interessant om te weten welke toepassingen er nog kunnen zijn voor een patient....

je zit midden in een verhuizing schrijf je, dan moet je dus nu gewoon overleven...kijk wat mogelijk is voor jou...heel bewust een sigaret roken,misschien kun je dat al buiten gaan doen ivm de nieuwe rookvrije ruimte in je andere woning!!!! je moet "overleven", dus dan kan je niet onmiddellijk stoppen dat gaat mij te ver, en daar geloof ik ook niet in...
als de pijn heftig is stop je op dat moment al met roken en dat is een logisch gevolg van, het is een ernstig iets daar is iedereen het wel over eens... :Frown:  ik moest jaren geleden een keer een behandeling ondergaan van 14 dagen en ik kwam met 4 flinke pakjes sigaretten het ziekenhuis in...de hoofdzuster keek mij aan met blikken die kunnen doden en zei: "ROOK JIJ?" ha,ha,....ik zei "JA ZUSTER"  :Big Grin:  ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dat kon dus niet zei ze en toen ben ik onmiddellijk gaan stoppen 14 dagen met roken...het was zwaar en heftig en ik stond behoorlijk onder druk want je bent afhankelijk van de mensen die je helpen in het ziekenhuis....maar ik was toen wel erg onrustig door allerlei dingen die je dan meemaakt...thuisgekomen ben ik weer gaan roken, maar op een gegeven moment ben ik weer drastisch gaan minderen....het blijft troep dat weet ik ook wel,  :Stick Out Tongue:  en nu rook ik 's avonds en een enkele keer overdag bij veel pijn, of verdriet, en ik voel mij daar prima bij...ik draai ze zelf met een apparaatje, dan rook je ook al minder...ik wil het op eigen kracht doen, maar die paar sigaretten laat ik "nog" niet staan!!!!
hou je haaks maar weer droppie...elke dag is er 1.....spaar je energie en ik hoop dat je een heel fijn ander huis krijgt waar je gelukkig wordt....nu nog knokken voor je gezondheid....gewoon schrijven als je daar behoefte aan hebt, dat kan altijd iets helpen....
fijne dag, ondanks de gure kou....brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ook mijn lichaam protesteert...nu moet ik maar eens boodschappen gaan doen, maar ik wachtte totdat mijn pil gaat werken zodat ik iets beter kan lopen en de pijn wat wegtrekt....daggggggggggggggg droppie.....
Warme groeten en een knuffel van een onbekende.....Elisabeth.... :Big Grin:

----------


## droppie60

Christel en Ellisabeth

fijn dat jullie zo meeleven en reageren.. had niet verwacht dit te mee maken op een forum.. ja ze moeten mij ook vast moeten binden aan bed anders kom ik niet van roken af..ik schaam me nu heel erg ik zit maar een beetje over mezelf te zeuren..terwijl jullie ook ziek zijn...mijn excuus hiervoor! 
maar hartstikke lief van jullie en wens jullie ook heel veel sterkte en kracht
liefs Loes(droppie60)

----------


## christel1

Droppie, 
Je hoeft je toch niet te excuseren omdat wij we willen helpen hoor, daarvoor hebben ze dit forum opgericht.
En niemand zit hier over zichzelf te "zeuren" dan zijn we ook zeurpieten misschien ? En je moet je al zeker nergens om te gaan schamen. 
Ik erger me dagelijks dat mensen zo afstandelijk kunnen zijn eerlijk gezegd, ga je wandelen en je komt iemand tegen, een vriendelijke goeiedag zeggen maakt sommige mensen hun dag al goed, een praatje bij de buren die soms niemand zien kan een mens al opbeuren. 
Als ik met de honden ga wandelen en kom een andere wandelaar tegen met een hond dan slaan we al eens gezellig een babbeltje.... kost niks en doet eenzame mensen soms heel veel plezier. 
Vorig jaar ben ik mijn tweelingzus verloren, we hadden een heel slecht contact, al jaren, misschien heeft ze daar nu spijt van ???? Ik heb altijd toenadering gezocht maar het mocht niet baten. 
Nu zorg ik met veel plezier voor haar 3 puberkinderen... vroeger mochten ze niet bij mij komen, heb een heel deel van hun kindertijd/jeugd gemist en dat ben ik nu dik aan het inhalen met een lach en een traan.... Je moet maar eens naar de foto's gaan kijken op mijn naam bij albums.... het zijn schatten van kinderen, de oudste zijn de mijne, de 3 middelste van mijn zus en het kleinste is een nichtje, 3 jongens, 3 meiden.... geluk zit soms in een klein hoekje, neem het aan als je kan en voel je nooit schuldig en denk nooit dat je ons lastig valt en schaam je voor niks, vragen staat vrij, ik zeg altijd een nee heb je een ja kan je krijgen ....

----------


## jolanda27

Ik ben ontroerd door wat ik hier allemaal lees, daar hoef ik niets aan toe te voegen.
@ Droppie, heel veel sterkte en ik hoop dat je een goede beslissing kunt nemen. 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Elisabeth9

Droppie60: Joehoeeeeeeeeeeeee je zeurt niet....maar bedankt voor je woorden.... :Wink: 

Prettig weekend Christel, Droppie, Jolanda,...... :Smile: 

we maken allemaal veel mee en het is precies zoals Christel omschrijft...het is juist fijn als mensen reageren, want de wereld om ons heen vindt ik niet altijd knus en gezellig, veel mensen leven alleen maar voor zichzelf en daar houd ik niet van...ik ben een mensen mens net zoals jullie...ik houd van mensen ondanks dat ik ze niet ken....ik voel op MediCity, meedeleven, meededogen, en vriendschap en warmte als het 1 van ons niet goed gaat, dan is het heel fijn om elkaar te steunen...kostbaar is het als iemand zijn gevoel laat zien, dat is ontroerend!!!!! heb het goed, heb het fijn allemaal....
Liefs en een dikke zoen van mij Elisa.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## droppie60

Hallo was ik weer.. ik ben vandaag weer bij de longarts geweest.. ik zal even een verslag doen

ik baald enorm en dacht wil even mijn verhaal kwijt. In december afgelopen jaar werd ik gebeld door de long verpleegkundige,dat ze had me op de lijst gezet voor fysiotherapie..ik zou in januari starten.. heb daarna niets meer gehoord.. Vanmiddag zat ik in de wachtkamer,komt ze toevallig langs lopen.. dus ik vroeg hoe zit het nu? Ja.kreeg ik als antwoord Dhr. Steenhuis(longarts)vond het nog te riskant,omdat ik niet genoeg spiermassa heb. oke..Toen ik bij de longarts kwam.. vroeg die aan mij,,hoe gaat het met de revalidatie/fysiotherapie.. pffffffff ja sorrie toen ontplofte ik bijna.. ik zeg pardon?? u vond het niet goed dat ik ermee zou starten,,zou te riskant wezen.. ow ja ja ik ga wel even in overleg.. Vorige keer verwees hij mij naar de maag/darm. specialist voor een eventuele peg sonde.. ik daar heen, werd er gezegd ja nee u kunt geen peg sonde krijgen ivm te veel ondergewicht.. dit vertelde ik dus aan de longarts.. ja zegt de longarts dhr.veenstra(maag/darm specialist wil u de 25e nog even weer zien in de hoop dat u nu wat aangekomen bent.. nou ik zeg dat heeft geen zin..want ik was dus weer afgevallen.. ik zeg nou sorrie als hij niets voor mij kan doen,heb ik geen zin in die vermoeide reisjes.. ik bel wel wanneer ik op gewicht ben(maar dat kan wel lang duren ,,ondanks 4 flesjes pd lukt het gewoon niet..nu moest ik een maag onderzoek(26 juni) ik zeg waarom?? dit is al gebeurd in het UMCG.. en dat was allemaal goed..de communicatie daar is wel heel erg slecht hoor.. ze weten van elkaar niet wat er gebeurd of gebeurd is.. ik heb het gevoel dat ze niet weten wat ze met me aan moeten.. dan heb ik zoiets als zij het niet weten.. dan heeft het ook geen zin steeds daar heen te gaan.. october moet ik weer naar de longarts.. jah sorrie hoor.. ik ben het zo zat..probeer op dit moment maar es te stoppen met roken.. in ons nieuwe huis word niet meer gerookt.. dus in een koude schuur staan.. maw.. rook al heel wat minder(weet het iedere sigaret is te veel maar jah)
jah ik zit even stuk.. als men in het ziekenhuis niet weet wat ze met mij moeten,,, dan weet ik het ook niet meer..

liefs droppie60

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hai Droppie, meissie... :Frown:  ik lees nu pas je verhaal....

Gatdamme wat akelig allemaal zeg....het is precies zoals "jij" dat verteld....de artsen hebben waarschijnlijk geen contact met elkaar, het zou veel beter verlopen als dat wel zo zou zijn want dit is "miscommunicatie" en dat is ernstig in dit geval. :Wink: ...het mooiste zou zijn als alles in de computer zit en dat de artsen die "jou" behandelen daar allemaal mogen inkijken zodat er een beter beeld ontstaat en men met elkaar daarover kan praten wat de juiste "behandeling" voor je kan zijn!!!!
ik hoop dat je wat kilo's kan aankomen....en dat er binnenkort meer inzicht komt zodat je beter geholpen kan worden....
wat roken betreft....ach meid dat is rotzooi, maar het "leven"  :Embarrassment:  moet ook nog te dragen zijn...STERKTE met je strijd lief mens...hou je haaks....ik duim voor je  :Big Grin: 

Liefs en een dikke knuffel van mij Elisa  :Wink: 
ps: ik hoop dat jij je eerdaags wat prettiger zult gaan voelen, want dit voelt ellendig en verdrietig aan!!!

----------


## jolanda27

@ Hallo Droppie,
Lees ook net pas je reactie.
Meid, wat een ellende, je voelt je niet serieus genomen, allemaal tegenstrijdige adviezen. Soms zie je door de bomen het bos niet meer.
Heel frustrerend allemaal. Ik wens je veel sterkte, maar vooral veel beterschap, ik hoop dat het lukt om wat in gewicht aan te komen.

----------


## merel2

Als ik dit beetje lees denk ik direkt aan vitamine D dat voor longaandoeningen.
Droppie , ben je ooit weleens geprikt op vitamine D3?
COPD-patiënten hebben vaak een vitamine D-deficiëntie. 

Bij een tekort kunnen longklachten erger worden.
Mijn astma is weg door het slikken van een hoge dosis vitamine D.

Misschien heb je hier iets aan.
http://wwwq.fitmetvoeding.nl/orthomo...ebeeld/70/copd.

Ken je het vitamine D forum?
Daar zou je ook eens kunnen gaan lezen.
http://www.vitamined-forum.nl/

Groeten Merel

----------

